# The Admiral: Roaring Currents



## daftandbarmy (1 Sep 2015)

The Admiral: Roaring Currents

I watched this last night and it was surprisingly good.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3541262/

I'd never heard of Yi Sun-sin before seeing this movie, but was cheering him on regardless!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yi_Sun-sin


----------



## q_1966 (1 Sep 2015)

:nod: +1 watched it a while ago on Netflix.


----------

